# Ohio the worst state for fishing in the US overall?



## fishing in kent (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd say it is, personally.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Indiana, Illinois etc don't hold a candle to Ohio. Sounds to me like your're fishing ponds and reservoirs from the bank with nightcrawlers. If so then yes, Ohio's going to suck. Purchase a boat and/or pick up wading then report back.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Care to enlighten us on what brings you to that conclusion? Personally, I think there is some great fishing in our state. Dont think were going to set any records (our great deer herd gets that honor) but the fishing is good.


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

It has been a ruff year thru out the midwest. I dont know about the worst but there has been some trying seasons. On the other hand some seasons have been awesome. You live here myswell learn to fish it...

MAC


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Ya i don't think you know what your talking about.


----------



## fishing in kent (Apr 8, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Care to enlighten us on what brings you to that conclusion? Personally, I think there is some great fishing in our state. Dont think were going to set any records (our great deer herd gets that honor) but the fishing is good.


For me, all coastal states are automatically out. The South generally has amazing year round bass fishing at a minimum, with various hot lakes and rivers all across almost every Southern state. The PNW has a plethora of beautiful, clean streams for trout and salmon. 

The Midwest overall has the worst fishing in the country in my opinion. Obviously this is mostly about personal taste, but I hate ice fishing so winters are basically dead to me. But at least Michigan has St. Clair and the more wake-friendly Great Lakes; musky fishing up there is as good as freshwater fishing gets for me. They also have a huge variety of great streams and lakes, particularly in the UP. Same with Wisconsin and Minnesota.

Lake Erie is the best we got IMO, and I don't really "get" Erie. IMHO, it's generally ugly on the Ohio side, far too many days are un-fishable due to waves (perhaps as much as anywhere I've ever seen!) and walleye fishing is akin to driving around looking for boots to reel in IMHO. I just don't get it. Maybe it's me? Chasing ugly-looking fish that doesn't fight at all while getting bounced around with typical Erie waves? IMO if you can have fun trolling walleye on Erie, any other kind of fishing will absolutely blow your mind. Smallmouth fishing on Erie can be fun, but your bass boat takes a beating so bad on the damn waves it's hard to have a good time most nights that I have experienced.

Southern Ohio, that I have experienced, is all about mediocre at best bass fishing and a million little fish-in-a-barrel pay catfish "lakes."

Don't get me wrong, I'm still out every weekend getting a line wet. There is fun fishing to be had almost anywhere on Earth. But I don't know where it's less fun than Ohio.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio the worst state for fishing in the US overall? 

I'd say it is, personally.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

If that is your experiece then you should go out with someone that knows how to fish. Ohio offers reservoirs, lakes, rivers and farm ponds that produce quality fishing for a large variety of fish. Oh, don't forget Lake Erie, The Walleye Capital Of The World as well as smallmouth and largemouth bass, perch, steelhead, white bass, channel cats, freshwater drum, carp, 
northern pike, musky, etc................


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

ya ever consider relocating??


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If the Bass fishing is what your after, do some hiking at AEP. Incredible fishing once you get off the beaten path. For the Muskies you mentioned, check out Alum. They catch em by the boat loads and it produces a few monsters every year. Personally, I'm into Crappie fishing and theres great Crappie fishing all over this state!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i changed my mind. you dont even want to hear what this guy who lives in indiana and loves fishing erie has to say.
sherman


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow man,have you looked back through the thousands of post & threads.Have you looked at the pictures,read the stories,picked up the tips & pointers.We aren't the best state to fish for sure but far,really far from the worst.Unless you want to key in the invasive asian carp,our fish won't jump into your boat for you.You have to put the time in to learn their patterns.We will never have the bass fishing the warmer climates have but it's enough to keep you interested.As for Ohio's side of Lake Erie being ugly geez where that come from? Thousands of anglers travel thousands of miles to fish Lake Erie in Ohio and are very envious of us.
From reading your longer post I seem to pick up on something other than fishing bothering about Ohio.If it has you that upset maybe you should move on to greener pastures,being unhappy where you are is never fun.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have lived in Ohio, Pa. and Maryland. Although each state has it's own pluses and minuses Ohio right there with them. Pa. big rivers for smallmouth is equal to Erie for numbers but not size. They have more cold water streams for their trout projects we have our steelhead. Remember most of Ohio borders Erie, not just a small edge like Pa. All other fishing the same. Maryland has about the same fresh water fishing but they have the Stripper runs in the Chesapeake bay that matches our steelhead. Maryland would probably win because it offers fresh, brackish and salt water options but you better have a big boat. Ohio might not be as bad as you think !


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Please elaborate, just curious as to what would lead you to such a conclusion. Sometimes one has to put in a little effort to catch fish ie: read books on reading the water or actually spend time fishing instead of sitting here reading about fishing. Personally to me it's not all about the catching, I go for the experience and to get away from the world. To each his own though, others fish for their own reasons. 
Most times failure is defined by expectations.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If Ohio had no Lake Erie its arguably the worst I agree. But Erie produces more fish per year than all the other Great lakes combined! That alone moves it well up the list. People drive over 10 hours from places like Nebraska and Kansas to fish Erie every day.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My guess is ohio has some of the most highly pressured waters of the states as we have a high population density and a good amount of fisherman. Because of this i would say it is in the lowest 5 states as far as fishing goes. Just my honest opinion.

//excluding erie


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I dont know what states id put below us. There are states like nevada where 99% of the state is unfishable but then again there are some killer trout streams in the sierras.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/05/17/ohios-state-record-bass-part-1/

Not for bass!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/05/17/ohios-state-record-bass-part-1/
> 
> Not for bass!!!


Ohio is the basically the Saugeye capital of the world too...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Well i thought ohio had a higher pop density than we do. We are 10 out of 50. Some of the states above us like mass, conn, n.j. r.i. D.C. are probably worse. Im revising my ranking to bw 5 and 10.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Is this thread a joke? I'll answer that.. Yes it is. I fish lake Erie, mosquito lake, Mahoning river, packard park pond and many more bodies of water in Ohio. Granted there's days when I don't catch a fish every 5 minutes, but there's days when I do. What a joke saying Ohio is the worst in the nation in fishing.


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

Just about a week ago I caught a monster 9" Large mouth......so don't say that Ohio fishing is bad.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Ohio ranks in the top 5 in the country for walleye and top 5 for steelhead, too.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

fishing in kent said:


> For me, all coastal states are automatically out. The South generally has amazing year round bass fishing at a minimum, with various hot lakes and rivers all across almost every Southern state. The PNW has a plethora of beautiful, clean streams for trout and salmon.
> 
> The Midwest overall has the worst fishing in the country in my opinion. Obviously this is mostly about personal taste, but I hate ice fishing so winters are basically dead to me. But at least Michigan has St. Clair and the more wake-friendly Great Lakes; musky fishing up there is as good as freshwater fishing gets for me. They also have a huge variety of great streams and lakes, particularly in the UP. Same with Wisconsin and Minnesota.
> 
> ...




What, so do u fish on route 70 or in ohios rivers and streams and lakes? Ohio is one of the top panfishing states in the midwest, under minn., illinois, and wisc.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have fished in just about every state. Some states it is hard to find fishable public waters and when you do the pressure on that water is huge. I would put Ohio say at #30. Yes the southern states have some lakes that are much better bass lakes, they are the ones the dnr watch closely. A lot of lakes in the south are way overfished because people keep anything they hook. I loved fishing in Mississippi but that was salt not fresh.
From what I have seen I would say that Ohio has more fisherman per 1,000 residents than most states and this puts quite a bit of pressure on our waters. Could our fishing be better yes but it could be a whole lot worse.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

I think we have pretty decent fishing. In my opinion the only thing that other states(like coastal states) have on us is a wider variety of species to pursue.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well ezbyte you must be right. This is either a joke, its either that or he's some imature kid whose mad a bout something and don't know how to fish. I have 57 years fishing and have traveled some. Ohio is a fantastic fishing state. And other then fishing in a swiming pool I can catch really nice fish here in about all the lakes. Just wanted to add that. Other wise this thread is what sucks.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

As a state I'd argue that Ohio is the worst. However, here in NW Ohio farm country I'd say it is the worst REGION in the state for fishing. Your pretty much limited to structurless upland reservoirs (cereal bowls) or small rivers and streams. Any unlimited HP waters are a minimum of 50 miles or better drive. Erie is the bright spot for Nw Ohio. You just have to make the best of what is available. :Banane30:


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

In Ohio, a person can catch and keep popular types of Gamefish during their Spawning Periods. That is a unique thing in itself. Members on this Site offer "Open Seats" on their Boats for Lake Erie - and also the Inland Waters. There are also Members that offer "Open Seats" in heated Ice Shanties for Ice Fishing in the popular Ice Fishing Areas in Ohio and on Lake Erie. Change your attitude and share the joys of fishing in Ohio. It is not always easy, but it's still a great State to fish in.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

How many other states have you even fished in to draw your inaccurate conclusion?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Another thought.....
The OP may not be good at fishing but he has trolling down to a science


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Buy a used Yak or canoe, go to the same places that are getting you down. Run the shoreline casting places you can't get to from the bank and report back. I'd bet your story changes.

Stay with this site, these guys know more than Google when it comes to fishing Ohio. 

I would agree that Ohio is on the lower end for bank or public access.


----------



## fishing in kent (Apr 8, 2010)

viper1 said:


> Well ezbyte you must be right. This is either a joke, its either that or he's some imature kid whose mad a bout something and don't know how to fish. I have 57 years fishing and have traveled some. Ohio is a fantastic fishing state. And other then fishing in a swiming pool I can catch really nice fish here in about all the lakes. Just wanted to add that. Other wise this thread is what sucks.


Yeah, it could be that I'm an "imature" kid who can't fish. Or I could just have a different opinion than you on a relatively menial and unimportant social topic. Notice how probably 2 out of 3 posters disagree with me but never attacked me personally?

If you feel that strongly about it, why not present an actual argument about how Ohio is significantly better than [xyz] state?

Relax guy, we're just shooting the breeze here..


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

simply not true, ohio came up twice in outdoor lifes top 100 places to live if your an outdoor enthusiast, which inluded fishing. We also just had the fly fishing film tour in NE ohio this year to document fishing in steelhead alley. This year sucked in the spring, and the summer is not offering up much better conditions ( i fish rivers mostly, so that why). not to sound cliche but as the old addage says "its called fishing, not catching". People seem to think that all you have to do is find water and throw a tird or a bare hook in and you'll have fish jumping into your lap. Thats simply not how it works, and i can tell you not most, but all the fish i catch came from alolt of work, research, and observation. Im not talking about skill, im talking about the other half of angling which is putting the work in to find the fish. Bottom line, theres fish in just about every state including ohio, and you would feel more fortunate if you lived in a state that was all desert like AZ. it just comes down to how bad you want to catch them.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishing in kent said:


> Yeah, it could be that I'm an "imature" kid who can't fish. Or I could just have a different opinion than you on a relatively menial and unimportant social topic. Notice how probably 2 out of 3 posters disagree with me but never attacked me personally?
> 
> If you feel that strongly about it, why not present an actual argument about how Ohio is significantly better than [xyz] state?
> 
> Relax guy, we're just shooting the breeze here..


it's the internet dude


----------



## fishing in kent (Apr 8, 2010)

tractor5561 said:


> simply not true, ohio came up twice in outdoor lifes top 100 places to live if your an outdoor enthusiast, which inluded fishing. We also just had the fly fishing film tour in NE ohio this year to document fishing in steelhead alley. This year sucked in the spring, and the summer is not offering up much better conditions ( i fish rivers mostly, so that why). not to sound cliche but as the old addage says "its called fishing, not catching". People seem to think that all you have to do is find water and throw a tird or a bare hook in and you'll have fish jumping into your lap. Thats simply not how it works, and i can tell you not most, but all the fish i catch came from alolt of work, research, and observation. Im not talking about skill, im talking about the other half of angling which is putting the work in to find the fish. Bottom line, theres fish in just about every state including ohio, and *you would feel more fortunate if you lived in a state that was all desert like AZ*. it just comes down to how bad you want to catch them.


And that's what it all comes down, in some respects; our species biases. Obviously if you dig walleye fishing you'll think Erie is God's Country. But for example, you cite Arizona, which I think is one of the better fishing states by far. You can catch trophy largemouth bass or 30+ pound stripers on Christmas in a huge variety of lakes and rivers, all in comfortable weather.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

fishing in kent said:


> Yeah, it could be that I'm an "imature" kid who can't fish. Or I could just have a different opinion than you on a relatively menial and unimportant social topic. Notice how probably 2 out of 3 posters disagree with me but never attacked me personally?
> 
> If you feel that strongly about it, why not present an actual argument about how Ohio is significantly better than [xyz] state?
> 
> Relax guy, we're just shooting the breeze here..


Well reread it.I never even addressed you I addressed ezbyte. No attack and I do dissagree also I refuse to argue a point so wrong and unimformed. Grow up.


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> I have fished in just about every state. Some states it is hard to find fishable public waters and when you do the pressure on that water is huge. I would put Ohio say at #30. Yes the southern states have some lakes that are much better bass lakes, they are the ones the dnr watch closely. A lot of lakes in the south are way overfished because people keep anything they hook. I loved fishing in Mississippi but that was salt not fresh.
> From what I have seen I would say that Ohio has more fisherman per 1,000 residents than most states and this puts quite a bit of pressure on our waters. Could our fishing be better yes but it could be a whole lot worse.


That just about says it all, I feel the same way.


----------



## fishing in kent (Apr 8, 2010)

viper1 said:


> Well reread it.I never even addressed you I addressed ezbyte. No attack and I do dissagree also I refuse to argue a point so wrong and unimformed. Grow up.


I know you didn't address me. You took the lame, attention-seeking, passive-aggressive path of saying I either can't fish or am an "imature" kid. I then took it upon my already-burdened shoulders to address YOU! 

I'm an actual man, so I tend to address men who take personal shots at me directly. Even online.  Is that grown up enough for you?


Catch-n-release said:


> That just about says it all, I feel the same way.


I agree, I think that was a fair summary (minus the ranking).


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

fishing in kent said:


> I agree, I think that was a fair summary (minus the ranking).


From your discription of what you like and dislike about fishing 30th is probably real accurate.

Most will agree we are better than NV,UT,SD,ND,IA,OK,NJ,CT,MA,NE,AZ,NM,IL,and IN. And you stated you don't like ice fishing, so that would add ME,NH,VT,NY,MI,WI,MN and (MT if you don't care for stream fishing in sub-zero temps). That ranks us at 29 out of 50. And there's probably a few that should be added like PA and WV.

I do find your statement about AZ a bit odd. "huge variety of lakes and rivers". HMMM?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Muskarp, have you ever been out west? Ohio better fishing than WV?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Muskarp, have you ever been out west?


I fished out west (Washington) for steelhead & talked to numerous people out there too. I quickly came to the conclusion that Ohio beats Washington HANDS DOWN when it comes to Steelies. I mean if you have a (nice/powerfull) boat you can catch tons of steelhead out there but from the bank/shore Ohio has that state beat.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

JamesT said:


> Ohio better fishing than WV?


Overall, absolutely. Ask the guys that come here!

As far as the western states on my list. If you can sell me on one, I might buy!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Also keep in mind that to reach the best fishing grounds out west you usually have to drive 1-3 hours from a densely-populated area: not always the case here.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

fishing in kent said:


> I'd say it is, personally.


Either you're fishing in the wrong places or don't know what you're doing. Ohio has some great places to fish and a variety of fish to go after. If you don't like the fishing here then you can always move to another state that in your opinion has much better fishing.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> As far as the western states on my list. If you can sell me on one, I might buy!


Only one I've lived in and fished is Cali. Sierras, Castaic, Casitas, Pyramid, Kern River, Isabella, Pacific Ocean, Mammoth Lakes, Golden Trout, Lunker Larries, Sea Bass, Halibut, Lobster, Abalone, Ling Cod, Rainbows, Browns,....


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I have fished many places in the U.S. and Canada and while I've been successful at targetting specific fish that those places are known for - like trout in Colorado and Orgeon, Bass in the Carolinas and Texas, salmon and northern pike in Ontario, etc., few of them have the huge selection of so many *different *kinds of fishing that we do here in Ohio.

Ohio holds solid populations of SM and LM bass in far too many locations to count, muskie at many resrvoirs, walleye in both Erie and inland lakes, catfish galore, one of the best states - if not _*the*_ best state - for steelies, great opportunities for nice, big slab crappie, northern pike in several rivers and even brown trout in places like the Mad and Mohican rivers...

If anything I'd rate Ohio as one of the _top_ states for all kinds of species.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I like the way copperdon put it.

I think Ohio has alot more fishing oppurtunities than many states. We have anything from cold water trout fishing to many warmer water species including blue cats. I really believe Ohio, aside from saltwater oppurtuities, has the one of the widest variety of species available. 

Is it tougher to catch fish than some other states? Maybe, but that fact might make us all better anglers when we go other places. Aside from some of the other great fishing spots across the country I think Ohio is pretty decent. 

Lake Erie one day then a trout stream that afternoon, then smallies and largemouth the next morning. Not many states have those oppurtunities.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ohio has a good diversity of fish , if you can name any native freshwater fish caught in the US , chances are pretty good you can catch it right here in Ohio. Ohio has some problems with things like water quality and low fish population in quite a few places though as well as limited access.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Let me first say that I love to fish the Big Southern Reservoirs, I lived in SC for 7 years and fished Fresh and Salt water and continue to do so whenever on vacation. 

Ohio is set up differently than TVA or Southern Reservoirs that are massive in size, we have more and smaller bodies of water with alot of specialization but we have lake Erie as our Massive lake (shared, of course). 
Some of the Southern and Western States may have better species fishing (Bigger Fish), but the river and stream fishing is close, and except for saltwater...we are right up there with the best of them!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Give up Fishing and take up Golf - then you will be in Heaven.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've lived in SE Florida, SW Ohio and NE Ohio. I lived one summer in Napa Valley with family on an extended vacation. Is Ohio the worst state for fishing? Absolutely not. That debatable award probably goes to Nevada or other desert states. No water = no fish. 

Bank fishing is a lot different when the territorial water mocassins or gators are prowling. So, each area has its pluses and minuses. You just need to make the most of it...there are plenty of big fish and different species to catch in Ohio.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

JamesT said:


> Only one I've lived in and fished is Cali. Sierras, Castaic, Casitas, Pyramid, Kern River, Isabella, Pacific Ocean, Mammoth Lakes, Golden Trout, Lunker Larries, Sea Bass, Halibut, Lobster, Abalone, Ling Cod, Rainbows, Browns,....


Is CA on the list I presented? Smoke 'em up! You get an "F" for failure to follow instructions. Please try again!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

fishing in kent said:


> Relax guy, we're just shooting the breeze here..


Agreed....but some of your comments can hit a little close to home for some. Yes, the south shore of lake erie does reflect ohio's deep industrial roots...sorry for your luck. I'm a third generation ex-steel mill worker from youngstown and very proud of my heritage. It can get personal in a hurry. 

p.s. You really should try ice fishing some time. It's good for the soul.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would have to disagree, even though I haven't fished any other states I would have to say Ohio is pretty good for fishing. Just got to know what you are doing.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Net said:


> p.s. You really should try ice fishing some time. It's good for the soul.


I'll go! What time we going?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I have not fished all over the country but I can tell you of all the States I have fished ohio is the toughest for me. I started fishing in Virginia for Bass in the early 90's and find it to be alot easier for me to put a pattern together there. Other states I have fished are Michigan, NewYork, Pa, and West Virginia all of which produce better for me when it comes to bass. I forgot to mention Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't fished but maybe 10 other states total and never fished out west so I don't have enough experience to rank all 50 states. While OH certainly has some great opportunities I think if the OP could have defined "worst" it would have helped.

I think OH is bad for pressure and crowds. There just isn't much water and OH is very densely populated; OH ranks high in # of boat licenses too. Everywhere I go other than some wading spots and some areas on the OH river are fairly crowded with fishermen and pleasure boaters. I leave my big boat at home at paddle my Kayak into areas to try to escape others.

I don't seem to encounter near the crowds when I fish some of the other states. I think it is simple math; many other states have far more water available and less users of said water.

Now I don't agree that OH is bad for fishing opportunity....as has been stated already we have some great opportunities including the walleye capital of the WORLD! But, I've spent days fishing with my boat in MI fir instance and maybe seen a handful of boats (caught bunches of fish too!) - not going to find that in OH.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well take it how you like I think you will any way. I'm not into arguing much on the net where identity's and ages are hidden and you really have no idea about people. I just found your statement unfounded and lame. My opinion just saying.
Out of state licenses accounted for 133,600 from Feb. thru May. So some one likes coming here and fishing. Fishing is fishing some days you catch big ones,some days small ones other days nothing. Florida fish do tend to average bigger in size along with other southern states for the simple reason the weather gives them a 24-7 -365 day growing season. If you think that's better fine. I never notice any better fishing there then here. I like to fish and don't really care where. If your living in Ohio and not going to move. I suggest you attend some ODNR district meetings and see what your particular incite could do to make it better.Like politics there are those that complain and them that do something about it. Also I don't take personal shots with words. They mean nothing.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> From your discription of what you like and dislike about fishing 30th is probably real accurate.
> 
> Most will agree we are better than NV,UT,SD,ND,IA,OK,NJ,CT,MA,NE,AZ,NM,IL,and IN. And you stated you don't like ice fishing, so that would add ME,NH,VT,NY,MI,WI,MN and (MT if you don't care for stream fishing in sub-zero temps). That ranks us at 29 out of 50. And there's probably a few that should be added like PA and WV.
> 
> I do find your statement about AZ a bit odd. "huge variety of lakes and rivers". HMMM?


 I fish all over the place in tournaments,and I've lived in six different state,so I'll offer my opinion on your list here.First off,both South and North Dakota offer fishing for a variety of species that are way better than what Ohio has to offer.The Missouri River impoundments have walleye fishing every bit as good as Lake Erie,and they're also filled with smallmouth and large pike.You've heard of Oahe I'm sure,case closed on that.Iowa also has outstanding fishing,especially in the NW corner of the state(Spirit Lake region),and the Mississippi River also has great bass and walleye fishing.IMO,Oklahoma ranks highly nationwide for it's bass fishing,how many big,major bass events are held in the Sooner State compared to Ohio? Arizona and New Mexico again have outstanding bass fishing as well.Don't add NY to this list either,the Finger Lakes region as well as Lake Champlain more than compensate for what other areas of the state may lack.I don't like the way the guy came across with this post,but if you really think about it,take Lake Erie out of the picture and Ohio really does have dismal fishing,on a national level of course.From just a bass fishing perspective(again rule out Lake Erie),go to a weigh-in on ANY inland lake in Ohio and see what everybody's best five weigh.There are exceptions to the rule of course,but really TX anglers are just fishing for four 12" fish,and hopefully a 15" kicker,good luck with that on St.Clair.As far as his statement on the Ohio portion of Lake Erie being ugly,I strongly disagree with that.I love the scenery driving through Ohio waters to find the good fishing on the Canadian side-lol.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Harbor Hunter, I stand corrected. Ohio is the worst! I guess I missed the part that had anything to do with TX fishing?

P.S. I've lived in IA.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

This seems like going to a Ford forum and asking if they are the worst cars ever built...Sure the south has some great fishing...But in my 27 years of life,I have never had to board up my house to prep for a hurricane...The heartland may have some nice fishing too,but how many tornadoes does Oklahoma have yearly compared to us??..The southwest would be nice in the winter,but who wants to fish when its 120 degrees out?..Point is, there is to much fact versus opinion here...Where is that line drawn?..Example would be a dedicated ice fisherman wouldn't be in a hurry to move for the fishing in Florida..For him Ohio HAS better fishing... No one is really wrong here..


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I haven't fished as many different states as some of you but I will say I am very satisfied and happy with what the Buckeye State has to offer me fishing wise.Also I'll have to say the ODNR does as good and or better than most of the states I have fished.They don't get enough credit for what they do with what they have available for them.Like already stated they are light years ahead of most with the saugeye.Thanks ODNR!!


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

The whole state that offers various types of fishing, try fishing somewhere other than Kent


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I personly think ohio does a great job, and far from the worst state in the us to fish, especially with lake erie . Just my opionion though.
Bobby


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I have zero complaints fishing Ohio. I have never had a problem finding water to fish or fish in that water. The frozen winters either offer ice fishing or a haitus to build a longing for spring fishing.  We have plenty of rivers, streams, and reservoirs, but I do _believe_ that Ohio has ZERO natural lakes. Every lake IN Ohio is man-made. We have Lake Erie, but that's a border lake, a great lake, yadda yadda. Nothing in between Lake Erie or the Ohio River, though. The great thing about Ohio is our infrastructure. If you don't like fishing here, take a plane, a car, or a bus and go wherever else you'd like.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Ohio does have natural lakes,here's a list of them larger than 5 acres.

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/portals/35/inland_lakes/05_Natural_Lakes_in_Ohio_1991.pdf


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Iraqvet said:


> This seems like going to a Ford forum and asking if they are the worst cars ever built...Sure the south has some great fishing...But in my 27 years of life,I have never had to board up my house to prep for a hurricane...The heartland may have some nice fishing too,but how many tornadoes does Oklahoma have yearly compared to us??..The southwest would be nice in the winter,but who wants to fish when its 120 degrees out?..Point is, there is to much fact versus opinion here...Where is that line drawn?..Example would be a dedicated ice fisherman wouldn't be in a hurry to move for the fishing in Florida..For him Ohio HAS better fishing... No one is really wrong here..


Bingo,what you said. Nobody is right or wrong because it's all opinion. Everybody is passionate about their most "valued" opinions. For the original poster he thinks Ohio sucks obviously but it's ok,he's free to feel that way. We're free to tell him about all the wonderful places there's to fish. It's all cool though because that what our country great.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW !!!!! I got on here and thought i woke up and it was winter agin with all the disagrement and everybody was bored from cabin fever. Then i went out side and man what a shock it was summer and time to go fishing.Man what a relief i thought i was in Washington and in the middle of a debate on who is right and who is wrong on this fishing thing in may 74 years here i have no complaints. Tight Lines guys


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I dont always catch fish here but I have a hoot of a time trying. Havent fished enough of the state let alone the country to judge it so I love it.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I don't know the guy who started this thread so I guess I really don't care what he thinks of fishing in Ohio. If he doesn't like it, fine. But sweeping generalizations are mostly worthless. Fishing here is like it is most places -- good in some ways and locations and poor in others. As far as walleye being dead boots, maybe you need to look at how you are fishing. Are you using heavy rods and reels? Are you trolling with oversized equipment? What are you comparing them to - bass, huge muskies, stripers? Walleyes fight pretty good on the right equipment, but they are not muskies or stripers. They do fight as well as any largemouth I have caught, but not as well as smallmouth. It all depends on what you want. Following your reasoning I would guess that since you've seen some ugly women in Ohio you would conclude that Ohio women are ugly. Me I see some women who are great to look at and some not so great, and some not worth looking at, so I don't look. Finally, I would guess you are already an accomplished troller as you have this thread right in the zone


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> Harbor Hunter, I stand corrected. Ohio is the worst! I guess I missed the part that had anything to do with TX fishing?
> 
> P.S. I've lived in IA.


 Me too,in Marengo right near the Amana Colonies.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

It's not about just TX fishing,when I'm not chasing bass in a tournament,I enjoy wading streams for bass.IMO,no state I've ever been to had better smallie streams than Ohio.I think what were talking about here is one guys opinion of the fishing that Ohio offers.I try to exclude Lake Erie from my list on the great spots here,simply because we share the big lake with other states and Canada.Without Lake Erie in the picture,Ohio wouldn't rank very high as a great walleye or smallmouth state.As far as largemouth fishing goes,Ohio wouldn't even come close to a good number of states,mainly due to climate,and pressure on very small public lakes.Sure we all see the pics on here of big bass taken from condo ponds,private lakes or quarries,but I guarantee you 5lb'ers out of (inland)public lakes are fairly rare.I think Ohio has very good saugeye fishing,as well as great crappie fishing too,although I do most of my crappie fishing in Lake Erie harbors which again isn't our lake solely.Like somebody else said,it's just the guy's opinion,he's entitled to it.Why does the guy need to move anywhere because he doesn't care for the fishing here,that's what vacations are for-lol.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Me too,in Marengo right near the Amana Colonies.


Decorah, here. Man that entire n/e corner stunk, except for some mediocre trout streams and the ever finicky Mississippi. Good pheasant hunting and the UMRNWFR had a couple million ducks coming through. Those were the only advantages.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> From your discription of what you like and dislike about fishing 30th is probably real accurate.
> 
> Most will agree we are better than NV,UT,SD,ND,IA,OK,NJ,CT,MA,NE,AZ,NM,IL,and IN. And you stated you don't like ice fishing, so that would add ME,NH,VT,NY,MI,WI,MN and (MT if you don't care for stream fishing in sub-zero temps). That ranks us at 29 out of 50. And there's probably a few that should be added like PA and WV.
> 
> *I do find your statement about AZ a bit odd. "huge variety of lakes and rivers". HMMM*?



I just took a trip out there a few weeks ago, and yes your right there are fishing opportunities. However, it is the desert and every single marked river i drove by was just an empty streambed. Sedona has oak creek, and theres some other good places up in the white mountians, but overall i dont think there are nearly as many opportunities as ohio. I had to go out of my way and talk to guides (hook up tackle) just to find some fishable water and usually when i visit another state i have no problem finding water and fish by myself with books or the interweb. there are some killer lakes as well, and if you like getting up at 530am every morning to beat the heat, or sit out on a boat all day in 120 degree heat then this is your place. Otherwise i would stick with other places.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

You're obviously doing something wrong. If you're an outdoor sportsman, Ohio is a great place to live!!!!!!!!:! :B !# !$


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I think Ohio has very good saugeye fishing,as well as great crappie fishing too,.


Yup... but you forgot to mention that many people come *here* because it has some of the best steelhead fising in the country. 

I've spoken with anglers from out of state, states that have great fishing in their own right, but they come here to fish for steelies. 

All in all I think Ohio has a great opportunity for many different species - steelhead, SM and LM bass, walleye - both inland and Erie - the Mad River and Mohican for trout, great lake and river fishing for cats, plenty of crappie...

I've fished many different areas of the country and while some were great for certain species, Ohio, to me, has some of the widest selection of multiple species.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> Give up Fishing and take up Golf - then you will be in Heaven.


South Carolina has better golf


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> I'll go! What time we going?


I have never ice fished, I heard the bite sucks, of course that is the frost bite sucks
I may have to try it this year?


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

I've fished all over the country, and I think smallie fishing in Ohio is terrific. Check out the Little and Great Miamis (above Dayton on the Great) and you'll find two dynamite fishing rivers. I can have them completely to myself at any time--(except weekends during the day when the canoes take over--oh well, nothing is perfect). The Mad is great for brown trout, once you learn how to deal with it and don't expect exotic mountains. I think you're "trolling"! Learn to fish Ohio and you'll change your tune. The Little Miami, by the way, is so good that it doesn't have to apologize for anything to anybody for any reason. I love fishing there. (Except when it rains--like I said, no place is perfect.)


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/History/dobass.html

Bassn' in NE Ohio is pretty phenominal actually- most of it within 30 minutes door to ramp from Kent... throw in Erie smallies- OH MY!

That's just 01-09...checkout 10-current...pretty crazy stuff given our short season especially. 

Stop down to Mogadore Aug 20th for the weighin for our summer open...if the bite continues until then your mouth will drop with the bags brought in.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

You need to try harder or get a boat. Ohio has great fishing, particularly Lake Errie.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Worst fishing... no. Worst weather... yep. 
Most cloud cover in the nation. My daddy always said and now me that "you can't catch fish in Ohio if you're comfortable." It's rare to catch fish in Ohio and enjoy the weather, seems like you always have to be dealing with the rain or wind or cold. When we have nice days the fishing's the worst. Motto is get yourself some good cold/wet weather gear and catch fish.!%


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

mushroomman said:


> Please elaborate, just curious as to what would lead you to such a conclusion. Sometimes one has to put in a little effort to catch fish ie: read books on reading the water or actually spend time fishing instead of sitting here reading about fishing. Personally to me it's not all about the catching, I go for the experience and to get away from the world. To each his own though, others fish for their own reasons.
> Most times failure is defined by expectations.


I think mushroom man put it best. It's not just about catching the fish, enless your eating them to survive. Lol


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I have fished everywhere. Fishing and enjoying it is mental. It doesn't matter where you live if you don't enjoy, it will seem to suck. 

I have been deep sea fishing and caught 9 lber's in FLA. It is still not as much fun as going to a few of my secret spots, standing in the middle of the river and catching 14 in smallies. 

It's like I tell a lot of people that aren't happy... You have a choice, Prozac or a pistol? either way something has to change.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I catch fish.... not as many as I would like but I rarely get skunked. It also gives me more time with my kids. As far as other states.... well I don't live in them and I hate the "grass is always greener" stuff.

Where does Ohio rank? #1 in my heart and that is what matters most to me. I will always dream of a fly in trip in Alaska or Canada or a lunker from Florida... but they aren't the states I was in when I ran with a cane pole and caught my first bluegill and dragged in 15 feet across the ground before my mom could stop me and get it off the hook.

dang... feelin old


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

For me, the big draw of fishing is that you can do it anywhere. Some fishing is harder than others, and if you're after the big boys, you expect to not catch as many. If you're not, hit a pond and catch more little ones than you can stand. There is so much water to know. It all has life in it, and it's present (nearly) everywhere in the world.

Another draw of fishing is that while you can do it anywhere, to really get good at it requires local knowledge. I live in Ohio, and there's water all around. Lots to explore, lots to know. Just like everywhere... except Nevada. Nevada sucks!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fishing in kent said:


> For me, all coastal states are automatically out. The South generally has amazing year round bass fishing at a minimum, with various hot lakes and rivers all across almost every Southern state. The PNW has a plethora of beautiful, clean streams for trout and salmon.
> 
> The Midwest overall has the worst fishing in the country in my opinion. Obviously this is mostly about personal taste, but I hate ice fishing so winters are basically dead to me. But at least Michigan has St. Clair and the more wake-friendly Great Lakes; musky fishing up there is as good as freshwater fishing gets for me. They also have a huge variety of great streams and lakes, particularly in the UP. Same with Wisconsin and Minnesota.
> 
> ...


Wow..how many times have you fished erie?....i can't remember the last time the waves were too bad and I had to cancel an outing.....and have you ever heard of steelhead? the north coast has one of the best fisheries in the country....steelhead alley.....im so confused by your statements

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

